# Whos good at music appreciation pm please



## griffingold5 (Oct 15, 2016)

i need someone who's good at music appreciation so music history basically.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

You would do better simply to ask the question you want to ask.


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

MarkW said:


> You would do better simply to ask the question you want to ask.


I second this response.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

MarkW said:


> You would do better simply to ask the question you want to ask.


Yup, here on the forum people are going to be far more willing to do his homework for him than in private. Plus, we have a kind of peer review system here; in private I'd be tempted to tell him Beethoven was an early 20th century Croatian basketball player who occasionally dabbled in songwriting...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

LOLWUT said:


> I second this response.


I do add +1 to this.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

griffingold5 said:


> i need someone who's good at music appreciation so music history basically.


Don't we all...


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I do add +1 to this.


I don't think it worked, it doesn't say you liked it?..........


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

griffingold5 said:


> i need someone who's good at music appreciation so music history basically.


You looking for someone to do a research report for you?


----------

